# 06 stock subs/amp



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok I am still new to the gto scene and I have a few questions about the stock audio system. I already added the aux in mod thanks to help from people here! So my question now is the stock subs/amp. I knew nothing was coming from the rear deck speakers, I assume those are the subs. I traced down the stock sub amp in the trunk and the fuse is blown. It has a 10a in it, which seems small to me... Does anyone know what size is supposed to be in it? If I get it working, I also plan on replacing the stock subs with 8" kicker comp vr subs, I have read on here about ppl doing that with more success than just putting a sub in the trunk. Next question, when I replace the stock head unit, will the rear sub amp/subs work with a aftermarket headunit?


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

yes they should still work if you wire in the head unit correctly, but the stock amp wont push enough to get anything decent out of the 8's


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

You will need an adaptor to wire into the stock speakers/sub amp.
I replaced mine with a JVC and it sounds much better and stronger. I could blow the stock speakers at 50% volume (No added amps). The stock headunit won't paly strong, and if you try, it gets hot a shuts off.

Larry


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

What adaptor is needed for using aftermarket head unit? Is that only to keep rear subs or everything?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

It's a blaupsuck VW adaptor. They are usually some on fleabay for the GTO.
It wires up all the stock speakers and sub amp.

Larry


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Is this what you are talking about?

PONTIAC GTO 2004 2005 2006 Radio Wire Harness | eBay

This is all I can find


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's it. Very similar to the one I used. Mine is a Scosche Industries VW01 but you could also use a Scosche VW01B, a Metra Electronics 70-1784, an American International VWH-1000, or a Best Kits & Harnesses BHA1784. They're all the same. The reason that it's 'VW' is that Volkswagen Jetta, Passat, and Golf, from about 2000-2005 or 2006, had a very similar Blaupunkt radio.


----------

